# emerson ewv401b



## hnoda (Nov 27, 2009)

my emerson ewv401b cannot turn ON...pls help


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

What are the symptoms


----------



## mlowder (Jun 9, 2010)

Well I hope someone can help us. My problem is also an Emerson 37" LCD TV. I can turn it on in about 90 minutes of pressing the on remote button , or the On TV button in 90 minutes too approximately.
Something is definitely wrong with the ON/OFF circuit? Right?
Please someone help us guys with Emerson TVS?


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

@mlowder, your problem sounds like capacitors in the power supply or the power supply board has failed.


----------



## mlowder (Jun 9, 2010)

Thanks D_F, now where are these capacitors located on the main board?


----------



## mlowder (Jun 9, 2010)

As it is now I have to press the ON button about 500 times before I can get my Emerson ON, after it is on I have a perfect picture....


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

if you know how to solder and can safely get the back off the set, the capacitors, electrolytics are somewhere close to here the mains cable feeds through and connects to a power supply board. Look for cylindrical items with domed tops, they show numbers followed by uF and V (eg 1000uF/16V).

The ones with domed tops are the most likely culprits but sometimes they aren't domed and are faulty.
Normally they have a flat top with "dents" that open when under too much pressure. The dents can be a cross shape or a 3 legged star (Y).


----------



## mlowder (Jun 9, 2010)

Well, Done_Fishin I will take the back off and take a look; thank you for your help. mlowder


----------



## mlowder (Jun 9, 2010)

Good News I guess, Done_Fishin, I got the back off broke one small AV board, but found the power supply board and yes one capacitor had the top all bulged outward and one just looks bad. I have ordered capacitors. Where can I order the little 1.5 x 2" AV board that I broke?


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

look for details about the board description and then run a google/yahoo search for what you found .. you might find something on e-bay or even find a scrap set for sale .. I regret that I have no ties with the trade any more and certainly none anywhere outside of Greece or the UK. Last time I did repairs was about 10 years ago, now where I work, I tell them what I want and somebody else does the research.


----------



## mlowder (Jun 9, 2010)

Eureka!!!!! Done_Fishin you hit it. You hit bingo. B-I-N-G-O.
The two capacitors cost me about $15.00 and you were exactly right capacitors in the power supply was the problem. I soldered the new ones in and had the set back together in about 1 hour (old and slow). First time I turned it ON with the very first click. You are a gifted guy and I wish I could give you a pat on the back. Thanks so much Done_Fishin. ..................


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Thanks for the praise and compliments but I see this sort of thing daily .. unfortunately I don't do TV's any more but I see a lot of monitors .. there's little difference any more. Just the way the display gets the picture .

Glad you have it fixed and hope it stays that way for some time to come . Nothing lasts for ever and so remember that at some time in the hopefully distant future something else may fail. Capacitors sold for general use are usually good for a minimum 3000 "working" hours, however you don't know what they decided to purchase during the production run!


----------



## mlowder (Jun 9, 2010)

Done_Fishin appreciate the advice. Even at your age you were right on the money. Thanks again. Maybe in the future you can give me some more advice. Take care mlowder


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

perhaps it's because of my age .. :laugh: 

any time you need help just look for me and ask .. but in open forum plrease, s that others may benefit too! 
:wave:


----------

